

Nothing to Hide: A linguistic approach to email privacy - climatewarrior2
https://github.com/compsocial/nothing-to-hide#

======
Omniusaspirer
An interesting idea, although I can't help but think if you're that worried
about Google parsing your email you should just set up your own email server.

~~~
climatewarrior2
But what if you are worried about governments reading your email? Getting your
own server won't help you in that case.

~~~
Phil_Latio
Is this how you want to raise your children? "And remember, do not be too
specific in the mail or on the phone..."

This is madness! The right answer is to fight this and not to go along with it
by promoting some circumventions.

At least this crap of "academic experiment" is only starred by 3 people on
github.

~~~
ASneakyFox
Uh. You SHOULD be raising your kids like this. There's a reason we're all
using aliasis here and not some thing more specific like our names or
addresses or our social security number.

